# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Psychiatrische Kliniek Broeders Alexianen

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Psychiatrische Kliniek Broeders Alexianen 
Liefdestraat 10 
Tienen

Bezoek de website van Psychiatrische Kliniek Broeders Alexianen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Psychiatrische Kliniek Broeders Alexianen.*

----------


## regine41

6 maanden in ter berken gelegen daar hebben ze mij leren eten en uit mijn schelp doen kruipen . Ik was een gesloten iemand durfde bijna niet praten de eerste weken heb ik in mijn bed gelegen.ik was helemaal uitgeput moe en eenzaam(alhoewel ik 5 kinderen heb en een man) In terberken heb ik ook leren genieten en lachen.daar heb ik ook geleerd dat ik ook talenten heb,niet alleen mama zijn.was en plas

----------


## vlinder

Heb ook 3x op ter Berken gezeten en ik ben er zeer tevreden over (ok ben 2x hervallen maar dat ligt niet aan hun systeem).
Goede begeleiding, goede therapieën, niet te lange wachtlijsten, behandeld als mens,...

----------

